# Any one get an atsc tuner working?



## Marsousa75 (Nov 12, 2021)

I got a Mygica a681b connected via the micro USB port and a otg adapter. It works great with the Live Channels app after I installed the FTA loader app. The issue is that having the tuner connected causes the ts4k to reboot every 10 minutes or so, even if I'm not watching TV. Same thing if I connect via the usb-c port. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

Why would you not just use an hdhomerun? 

Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## TV2 (Nov 5, 2021)

I find that the AirTV2 with the Sling App is sufficient for our needs. They can be had refurb on ebay for a decent price.

With that we get local HDTV channels anywhere sling works with no paid requirements. The device supports an external usb drive for DVR functionality and seamlessly integrates with the sling app.

Here is a link to the product page.


----------



## MARKPIE (Nov 24, 2013)

I agree with TV2 on the AirTV2 with Sling app. I used Locast until it shutdown and was lucky enough to get my AirTV2 free from Sling and actually like it for its integration with Sling but of course Sling isn't for everyone. Not sure this has anything to do with the OP but I just wanted to toot AirTV2's horn.


----------



## dadrepus (Jan 4, 2012)

Anybody try HDHR tuners and their App installed on a 4k+


----------



## Marsousa75 (Nov 12, 2021)

I ended up setting up the tuner on an old laptop that was sitting in a drawer and setting up NextPVR to stream live TV to the TS4K. It's a little clunky but it works.


----------

